# Poor Sadie



## goldenwarn (Mar 14, 2013)

My poor girl isn't feeling well. We did a walk on Friday and this was the first of the spring with her since last year. Poor girl, it was too much we thought she was so sore and tired for days. Last night I saw her ear was a little yucky so today we went to the dr. Wow infection city way in there. She's on a heavy dose of antibiotics got a shot and has a cream. (Ouch to the wallet lol). He thinks that maybe that was why she had trouble with the walk brig that her body was working so hard to fight that infection. Probably also why she growled at me when I bumped her last night (never happened before) and why she tried to eat lady whole last night. Fingers crossed she feels better and even though she looks rough hasn't lost hardly any weight. She was looking really good since we put her on senior food and moving better until these last few days. Scared me really I thought things were really bad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't you wish they could tell us when they are hurting? Hope the antibiotics work quickly and Sadie is feeling better soon.


----------



## goldenwarn (Mar 14, 2013)

I do wish they could tell us!!!! I can't get over how bad it was and she was acting and looked just fine!!!! I honestly was worried about way worse things being that she looked so rough and so quickly. I was worried about cancer or diabetes....still the chance that tests could come back pointing that way but vet finds it very doubtful as her ear is seriously infected and she wasn't even fevered!!!!!! Poor baby girl!! I'm so scared with her age for something to come slamming us! She's never had an ear infection before.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

They are very good at covering up and hiding their pain. Praying the tests all come back with good news and ease your concerns. I know it is tough not to worry.
Is the switch to 'senior food' fairly recent? If she has never had an ear infection before, it may be just a 'one time' thing, but if it happens again, suggest checking the ingredients in the 'senior food' and comparing it to what she was doing well on before the switch. It has been my experience that ear infections can be food related.​


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Sadie, it's hard when they get older I really hope she gets better soon. Sending hugs over!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

13 - and never had an ear infection?! That is impressive!

But yes, they can be quite awful and hugely painful. I think it totally explains her grumpiness. I hope the antibitoics start taking effect soon.


----------



## goldenwarn (Mar 14, 2013)

Actually, I was mistaken, she did have one when she was three I had totally forgotten about it until my husband reminded me that was when she chewed on the rocking chair!!!! I switched her food back in November and I will definitely keep an eye on that!!!! She is definitely brighter today than she was and we haven't heard anything from the vet I have to call tomorrow to let him know how she is doing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

